
Bit Shift Variations in C-Minor – Chiptune Music in 214 Bytes of C (2016) - aurelian15
http://txti.es/bitshiftvariationsincminor
======
aurelian15
This code was written by Robert S K Miles and is featured in the computerphile
video "Code Golf & the Bitshift Variations":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqZgoNRERY8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqZgoNRERY8)

